# breeding mini lamancha



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have two mini Lamancha doelings and I want to get a buck for them. I cannot seem to find an answer as to what breed of goat would be best for my girls. What happens if two minis are bred together? Obviously I'm a newbie to goats :roll:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you want to go further with the mini breed you want to find a mini lamancha buck to breed to the girls...we are doing this with saanen...I have a first generation doe to bred to a first generation buck and we will get second generation kids.. our goal is to have a new breed of 5th generation and above mini saanen...however if you just want to get a good buck to breed and arent looking to further the generations..find them either a mini lamancha..or a nigerian buck..I would not breed a standard size buck to them since they are small in size...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go with a Nigerian dwarf, or a mini dairy breed. Breeding two mini goats will result in mini babies  . Definitely avoid the full size bucks!


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok great info thanks! Also, are the minis really ready around 8 months to be bred? My goodness they seem so small!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go with your gut, if they seem too small then hold off on the breeding. Some people like waiting until they're a year old, if not longer.

Do you know how much they weigh?


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

No I sure don't know the weight on them. Healthy and happy but I think I'll wait until they are a bit older. Thanks!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I know a lot of the breeders I talk to that have myotonics like I do, wait until they will kid around their 2 yr birthday.. My babies from this years are small due to Coccidia and other parasites, but they won't get bred til the fall of 2015. Only the my big girl and the one I am boarding so to speak will get bred this fall. Go with your gut feeling, if you think they will handle pregnancy and kidding fine, go ahead and breed. If your nervous about their size, hold off..


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would wait to breed. I wont breed mine until 18-24 months...remember they are 50% full size...so kids can throw either way..


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay thank you for all the great info


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a mini-Lamancha buckling. I would offer to ship him, but I think he finally found a nearby home as a pack goat.  I hope it works out this time! Finding a home for him has been a real struggle for some reason.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear is he cute!

So I don't know anything about mini La Manchas so I was reading this: http://miniaturedairygoats.com/Breed%20standards/minimancha_standard.htm

It doesn't say anything about Nigerian Dwarfs... So do you breed standard La Mancha does to ND bucks but with the goal of having all the characteristics of a La Mancha except for size? So you don't want the dishy face of the ND? Just curious!


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness he is precious! I hope it works out too but if not let me know please. I'm thinking road trip :shades:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> It doesn't say anything about Nigerian Dwarfs... So do you breed standard La Mancha does to ND bucks but with the goal of having all the characteristics of a La Mancha except for size? So you don't want the dishy face of the ND? Just curious!


yes with each generation you breed to bring out the lamancha ...


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a nigerian buckling for sale blue eyed







Registered. South Carolina area.
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh he is adorable! I'm gonna hold out for a mini Lamancha buck but thank you


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

nickilayne99 said:


> Oh my goodness he is precious! I hope it works out too but if not let me know please. I'm thinking road trip :shades:


Thank you! The guy is coming to pick him up tomorrow and will use him as a pack goat after he breeds a few mini-Lamancha does. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner! I hope you can find a great buck.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to buy a few lamancha girls and the guy had 3 mini lamancha bucklings. They were cute if you are interested. 843-307-6288


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nickilayne99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh ok great thank you


----------

